# FR: emploi de la virgule dans des énumérations, notamment devant "et" ou "ou"



## rodoke

En anglais, quand sa phrase a une liste separée par des virgules, il n'y a aucun accord de la manière dans lequel il faut terminer cette liste.  Par exemple, quand un anglophone écrit une phrase comme: "_On our trip to America, we visited Chicago, Philadelphia and New York._"  il peut ou ne peut pas placer une virgule entre _Philadelphia_ et _and_.  Certaines autorités éxigent qu'on met une virgule là, d'autres le proscrivent. Moi, j'y mets toujours la virgule, et je ne m'en soucie pas du tout si on l'omet. Je connais aussi plusieurs qui décriraient l'autre convention s'ils l'ont  lue. Quels sont les règles, les traditions, et les tendances chez les francophones?

_Si vous voyez des erreurs, n'hésitez pas à me corriger._

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## walkyrie

En général, en français, on ne met pas de virgule entre les deux derniers termes d'une énumération, sauf si par un effet stylistique on veut insister sur le dernier terme.


----------



## Hakro

walkyrie said:


> En général, en français, on ne met pas de virgule entre les deux derniers termes d'une énumération, sauf si par un effet stylistique on veut insister sur le dernier terme.


Excepté si le dernier terme est _"etc."_, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## walkyrie

Hakro said:


> Excepté si le dernier terme est _"etc."_, n'est-ce pas ?


C'est vrai, mais je voulais dire "entre les deux derniers termes d'une énumération _séparés par la conjonction de coordination *et*_". Ma phrase était incomplète, désolé.


----------



## Gez

Techniquement, "etc." est l'abréviation de _et caetera_. Mais bon, là le "et" est latin plutôt que français, même s'il a le même sens et la même orthographe. 

Ce qu'il y a, c'est que "_et caetera_" ou "et ainsi de suite" ne sont pas eux-même des termes de l'énumération, juste une indication que l'énumération n'est pas complète.


----------



## rodoke

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses walkyrie, Hakro, et Gez.  La mention de _etc._  évoque une autre question, mais je la laisserai pour un autre fil.


----------



## chagra

Salut,

Je désire savoir quand il est approprié d'employer une virgule devant le mot 'et'. 

La virgule est-elle appropriée dans la phrase suivante?

_Les humains doivent être libres; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre*, et* de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement.


_Je vous le demande parce que l'absence d'une virgule me semble compliquant au sens de la phrase.

(Je ne suis pas un locuteur natif)


Merci beaucoup.

-chagra


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

There is no oxford comma in French. So it must be _Les humains doivent être libres ; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre* et* de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement.

_Si la phrase vous semble ambiguë ou que vous avez du mal à séparer les termes de cette énumération, vous pouvez toujours ajouter un enfin après le dernier et :
_Les humains doivent être libres ; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre* et* *enfin *de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement.

_Il n'y pas de virgule devant le dernier et dans une énumération en français. Mais on pourrait en trouver une en cas d'incise : _Cette opération, et je sais de quoi je parle, est très difficile à réaliser.
_
PS : il faut une espace avant et après un ; en français.


----------



## mannenhitsu

+1 pour Lacuzon […]


----------



## chagra

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> Si la phrase vous semble ambiguë ou que vous avez du mal à séparer les termes de cette énumération, vous pouvez toujours ajouter un enfin après le dernier et :
> _Les humains doivent être libres ; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre* et* *enfin *de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement._



Merci pour ta suggestion. Je l'apprécie bien. 
Bonne nuit!

-chagra


----------



## black4321

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> There is no oxford comma in French. So it must be _Les humains doivent être libres ; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre* et* de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement.
> 
> _Si la phrase vous semble ambiguë ou que vous avez du mal à séparer les termes de cette énumération, vous pouvez toujours ajouter un enfin après le dernier et :
> _Les humains doivent être libres ; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre* et* *enfin *de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement.
> 
> _Il n'y pas de virgule devant le dernier et dans une énumération en français. Mais on pourrait en trouver une en cas d'incise : _Cette opération, et je sais de quoi je parle, est très difficile à réaliser.
> _
> PS : il faut une espace avant et après un ; en français.



Très fin, bravo !  Permettez-moi seulement d'ajouter qu'il existe une autre "astuce' que le "enfin", c'est les trois points de suspension lorsque l'on veut renforcer le dernier mot ou la dernière proposition:

_Les humains doivent être libres ; il faut leur donner l’opportunité de travailler et de prospérer, de s’associer l’un avec l’autre* et* *... *de s’exprimer honnêtement devant leur gouvernement._


----------



## Riverby

I have been trying to understand this issue recently and I am really puzzled. On the one hand, there is the rule enunciated here, which I've also heard elsewhere:

*The rule*:  Avoid a comma before _et_, except when _et_ starts a parenthetical remark.

On the other hand, I have found many examples where competent, even celebrated French writers break this rule. Instances of this usage can easily be found from digital editions of books and newspapers, and these are what I have used for my examples.

First example, Proust: _Du Côté de Chez Swann_. :Je me rendormais*, et* parfois je n'avais plus que de courts réveils d'un instant, le temps d'entendre les craquements organiques des boiseries, …  ​ 

An example from Guy de Maupassant, "Le Signe":Mme de Grangerie se mit à pleurer, versant ces jolies larmes claires qui rendent plus charmantes les femmes*, et* elle balbutiait sans s'essuyer les yeux pour ne point les rougir: … ​ 

An example from Wikipedia-Français on the town of Orléans:À la fin des années 1960 a été créé le quartier Orléans-la-Source, à une dizaine de kilomètres au sud de la ville originelle*, et* séparée de cette dernière par le Val d'Orléans et la rivière du Loiret qui prend sa source dans le parc floral de La Source. ​ 

An example from _Humanité_:La répression est violente et a fait bientôt 3000 morts depuis mars derniers, et 15000 emprisonnements.  ​

An example from the website of _Le Canard enchaîné_Non, en dépit des apparences, ''Le Canard'' ne vient pas barboter sur le net. Ce n'est pas faute d'y avoir été invité par des opérateurs plus ou moins bien intentionnés, et parfois par des lecteurs qui aimeraient bien lire en ligne leur hebdomadaire préféré. ​



My question: Why should careful writers adhere to the rule when so many writers seem to ignore it?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

*The rule*: Avoid a comma before _et_, except when _et_ starts a parenthetical remark. is what we learn at school

That is a parenthetical remark: _Je me rendormais, et parfois je n'avais plus que de courts réveils d'un instant, le temps d'entendre les craquements organiques des boiseries_. It could have been _Je me rendormais le temps d'entendre les craquements organiques des boiseries.
_
That one also:_ Mme de Grangerie se mit à pleurer, versant ces jolies larmes claires qui rendent plus charmantes les femmes, et elle balbutiait sans s'essuyer les yeux pour ne point les rougir: …_ It could have been : _Mme de Grangerie se mit à pleurer et elle balbutiait sans s'essuyer les yeux pour ne point les rougir: … 

_Now that one:_À la fin des années 1960 a été créé le quartier Orléans-la-Source, à une dizaine de kilomètres au sud de la ville originelle*, et* séparée de cette dernière par le Val d'Orléans et la rivière du Loiret qui prend sa source dans le parc floral de La Source. 
_​Accordig to me it is a wikipedia mistake (another one). It should be:_À la fin des années 1960 a été créé le quartier Orléans-la-Source à une dizaine de kilomètres au sud de la ville originelle *et* séparé de cette dernière par le Val d'Orléans et la rivière du Loiret qui prend sa source dans le parc floral de La Source. 
_or:
_À la fin des années 1960 a été créé le quartier Orléans-la-Source à une dizaine de kilomètres au sud de la ville originelle dont il a été séparé par le Val d'Orléans et la rivière du Loiret qui prend sa source dans le parc floral de La Source. 

_​
That one : _La répression est violente et a fait bientôt 3000 morts depuis mars derniers, et 15000 emprisonnements_. According to me it is a mistake. It should have been :_ La répression est violente et aura bientôt fait 3000 morts et 15000 emprisonnements depuis mars dernier_ or_ La répression est violente depuis mars dernier et aura bientôt fait 3000 morts et 15000 emprisonnements. _or_ La répression est violente, depuis mars dernier, et aura bientôt fait 3000 morts et 15000 emprisonnements.
_
The last One:_Non, en dépit des apparences, ''Le Canard'' ne vient pas barboter sur le net. Ce n'est pas faute d'y avoir été invité par des opérateurs plus ou moins bien intentionnés, et parfois par des lecteurs qui aimeraient bien lire en ligne leur hebdomadaire préféré. 
_​Also a mistake according to me. Should have been: _Ce n'est pas faute d'y avoir été invité par des opérateurs plus ou moins bien intentionnés et parfois par des lecteurs qui aimeraient bien lire en ligne leur hebdomadaire préféré_ or_ Ce n'est pas faute d'y avoir été invité par des opérateurs plus ou moins bien intentionnés et, parfois, par des lecteurs qui aimeraient bien lire en ligne leur hebdomadaire préféré. 

_Please note that the three last ones are contemporary newspaper instances. Maybe an oxford comma influence?

In addition, you may fin chez Flaubert (who particulary likes very long sentences) ; et, but it is different. With a long enumeration it allows to insist on or to separate the last term. But note that in this case the comma is after et.

Il y avait des pommes, des poires, des bananes, des oranges, ... ,des anannas ; et, des grenades.


You should perhaps wait for other comments.


----------



## black4321

Dans vos premiers exemples, il y a une incise de type :

"J'allais à Rome, bardé de diplômes, et avais rendez-vous avec un cardinal.

Les exemples de l'Huma et du Canard sont faux... sauf peut-être quand on ne sait au juste quand finit l'énumération

Exemple : Je suis allé à Rome, à Athènes, à Paris, à Amsterdam et ses environs, à Berlin et sa banlieue, et à Bruxelles


----------



## Lacuzon

black4321 said:


> Exemple : Je suis allé à Rome, à Athènes, à Paris, à Amsterdam et ses environs, à Berlin et sa banlieue, et à Bruxelles



C'est tout à fait le genre de cas où je pourrais faire comme Flaubert : Je suis allé à Rome, à Athènes, à Paris, à Amsterdam et ses environs, à Berlin et sa banlieue ; et, à Bruxelles. Mais dans ce cas précis, le , et me semble être l'exception à la règle et de facto tout à fait correct pour moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut se rappeler une chose: en typographie, il n'y a pas de règle absolue, mais des usages. En outre, la logique et la clarté de la phrase doivent primer sur toute règle.

Dans l'exemple donné, je mettrais donc sans hésiter une virgule devant la conjonction de coordination, en dépit de la règle générale.


----------



## jamesk65

Heard this on the radio and wanted to write it down but wasn't sure if I'd written it correctly and how it should be punctuated.  I'm not sure if the first 'de' should be 'de' or 'des' or if a comma can, or should, follow philosophy.

aux lisères de lettres, de la philsophie et de l'art.


----------



## Yendred

On dit:
_*Les *lettres
La philosophie
L'art

_Donc:
_aux lis*i*ères *des *lettres, de la phil*o*sophie et de l'art._


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

when listing a number of items separated with commas, the very last one should not have any comma preceding it from the moment it is introduced by "et" (as demonstrated by *Yendred*). This is because "et" in a 'list' sentence actually _acts as a comma_.

Now, if you're referring to the common ground (or the boundary) between these three domains, then it should only be "la lisière" (i.e. in the singular).


----------



## Jina Jeong

Hello.

I was wondering if in the sentence below the comma before 'ou' is wrong.

'La plupart des Americains vont voir un film parce qu'ils en ont entendu parler, ou parce qu'ils veulent voir jouer des acteurs.'

After 'ou', there should be no comma? Just like 'et'?

Help me. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La virgule n'est pas recommandée avant _ou_.


----------



## Jina Jeong

Merci beaucoup.


----------

